# Germany DFB Pokal 24.Sep.2013



## FoxSerkan (Sep 24, 2013)

Germany DFB Pokal -2013-09-24
1860 MUNCHEN - DORTMUND
1860 MUNCHEN side: Important defender Vallori is suspended. Veteran midfielder Bierofka is injured. DORTMUND side: Reus and Hummels are fit and ready to play. Schmelzer is doubtful. Piszczek, Ilkay and Kehl are still injured.

 Germany DFB Pokal -2013-09-24
MUNSTER - AUGSBURG
MUNSTER side: They are not performing good in their league this season. Important defender Dominik Schmidt is the only absent. AUGSBURG side: Midfileder Moravek and forward Bobadilla are absent.

 Germany DFB Pokal -2013-09-24
WOLFSBURG - AALEN
WOLFSBURG side: Luiz Gustavo is returning. Bas Dost is the only absent. AALEN side: Defenders Hainault (3 matches) and Buballa (8 matches 1 goal), midfielder Junglas (8 matches) are absent.

 Germany DFB Pokal -2013-09-24
ARMINIA BIELEFELD - BAYER LEVERKUSEN
ARMINIA BIELEFELD side: Midfileder Petersch is the only absent. BAYER LEVERKUSEN side: Hegeler and Castro are still injured. Emre Can is expected to be in eleven.

 Germany DFB Pokal -2013-09-24
Hamburg - Greuther Furth
Hamburg side: Rajkovic, Ilicevic, right back Diekmeier and midfielder Rincon are absent. Greuther Furth side: Forwarders Djurdjic and Mudrinski are absent.

 Germany DFB Pokal -2013-09-24
HOFFENHEIM - COTTBUS
HOFFENHEIM side: There is no important absent in the squad. Salihovic is expected to be in eleven. COTTBUS side: Important defenders Mohrle and Susic are absent.

 Germany DFB Pokal -2013-09-24
MAINZ - KOLN
MAINZ side: Bungert and forward Parker are absent. KOLN side: Defender Bruno and offensive player Broker are absent.

FoxSerkan
SoccerBetSite


----------



## BgFutbol (Sep 24, 2013)

ARMINIA BIELEFELD vs BAYER LEVERKUSEN

In a match for the Pokal Cup Bayer is visiting Arminia. Arminia is 3rd in the 2nd bundesliga after 8 mathes. They won 3 matches in a row but Leverkusen is 2 classes above the teams they beat. Bayer Leverkusen is 3rd in the German Bundesliga with 5 wins and 1 loss to Schalke 04. Bayer is playing the Champions league too, they have a very tough schedule ahead. After losing the first match in the Champions league they will have to fight hard for place in the next stage. I expect younger and unexperienced players to play for this cup given the tough schedule of Bayer. They can't battle it out on 3 fronts.
You shouldn't be scared that Arminia is in 2nd league, they are a team with traditions and usually in this cup there are a lot of surprises. In the last season Bayer won here for the cup 3-2 after extra time. But in 2002-2008 they played 6 matches in this stadium and the home team won 4 of them and the others were draws. Bayer didn't win a single match in that time. I expect that Arminia has a great chance to surprise us.
You can find Arminia win priced at @7 at most bookmakers.


----------



## BgFutbol (Sep 24, 2013)

BgFutbol said:


> ARMINIA BIELEFELD vs BAYER LEVERKUSEN
> 
> In a match for the Pokal Cup Bayer is visiting Arminia. Arminia is 3rd in the 2nd bundesliga after 8 mathes. They won 3 matches in a row but Leverkusen is 2 classes above the teams they beat. Bayer Leverkusen is 3rd in the German Bundesliga with 5 wins and 1 loss to Schalke 04. Bayer is playing the Champions league too, they have a very tough schedule ahead. After losing the first match in the Champions league they will have to fight hard for place in the next stage. I expect younger and unexperienced players to play for this cup given the tough schedule of Bayer. They can't battle it out on 3 fronts.
> You shouldn't be scared that Arminia is in 2nd league, they are a team with traditions and usually in this cup there are a lot of surprises. In the last season Bayer won here for the cup 3-2 after extra time. But in 2002-2008 they played 6 matches in this stadium and the home team won 4 of them and the others were draws. Bayer didn't win a single match in that time. I expect that Arminia has a great chance to surprise us.
> You can find Arminia win priced at @7 at most bookmakers.


----------



## CaStRoF (Sep 25, 2013)

*25.9.  GERMANY DFB Pokal *

*FC Bayern München - Hannover 96*
FC Bayern München: _Neuer - Rafinha, van Buyten, Dante, Alaba - Lahm - Robben, T. Müller, Schweinsteiger, Ribery - Pizarro_

Hannover 96: _Zieler - H. Sakai, Marcelo, Sané, Pocognoli - Prib, Andreasen - Stindl, Huszti - Ya Konan, A. Sobiech_
_____________________________

*SV Darmstadt 98 - FC Schalke 04*
SV Darmstadt (4-4-2): _Zimmermann; Berzel, Sulu, Gorka, Stegmayer; Ivana, Gondorf, Behrens, Heller; Stroh-Engel, Sailer._

FC Schalke 04 (4-2-3-1): _Fahrmann; Aogo, Höwedes, Santana, Uchida; K.Boateng, Neustadter; Clemens, Draxler, Farfán; Szalai._
______________________________

*SC Freiburg - VfB Stuttgart*
SC Freiburg: _Baumann - Sorg, Diagne, Ginter, C. Günter - Fernandes, Schuster - Schmid, Kerk - Freis, Hanke_

VfB Stuttgart:_ Kirschbaum - Schwaab, Haggui, Rüdiger, Boka - Gentner, Kvist - Ti. Werner, Traoré - Maxim, Ibisevic_


----------

